
Show HN: A free landing page builder to launch your next creative project - nathanbarry
https://app.convertkit.com/pages/new?ref=hn
======
nathanbarry
Hey HN,

I got frustrated with how long it takes to build a site to get a creative
project off the ground, so for the last year I've been working with the whole
team at ConvertKit to build a new landing page editor.

It's now totally free and you can start building a page without needing to
create an account. I'd love to hear what you think!

~~~
purerandomness
Thank you, I always wanted to try out ConvertKit, and this is the final push I
needed to validate some business ideas I had floating in my mind.

Will try out some templates tonight.

~~~
nathanbarry
Perfect!

